# Club Nintendo



## Carlos (Dec 16, 2008)

So, Nintendo's reward system has finally seen an American release and today (officially) the server is online and working.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 16, 2008)

Dude....THANKS FOR POSTING!!!


----------



## Carlos (Dec 16, 2008)

Well... you're welcome (?). Did no one knew Club Nintendo is up?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 16, 2008)

no i didnt. i been waiting for it to come out in US for a long time


----------



## Wootman (Dec 16, 2008)

i did


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

Hm.
It's a shame I don't buy Nintendo games anymore...


----------



## Wootman (Dec 16, 2008)

you brought City Folk


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

Wootman said:
			
		

> you brought City Folk


No I didn't.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 19, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wootman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one there....

Ummm, I might sign up. We'll see if anything really cool goes up.


----------



## m12 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'm glad they've finally noticed us here in the U.S. So far, I have about 680 coins... and I'm getting about 30 coins a day, since the games are still being processed from my old account. Platinum status is win.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool, AC wallpapers!


----------



## JOM (Dec 20, 2008)

Hm... Does anyone know if your VC/WiiWare/Channels get brought over? I could have way more points right now.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 20, 2008)

JOM said:
			
		

> Hm... Does anyone know if your VC/WiiWare/Channels get brought over? I could have way more points right now.


If you're talking about the Nintendo Points as the money for VC stuff, than no it doesn't transfer over. The coins actually aren't worth any money, it's just for registering your products and doing other stuff.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im gold and i currently have 300 coins
Top 2 nintendoclub items i want
1:Animalcrossing cards
2:Game and watch collection!


----------



## m12 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, I still pondering whether or not I should wait for 70 more coins for the G&W collection, or just order the Animal Crossing Playing cards right now...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm very frustrated. Whenever I try to login, it tells me I have to transfer my My Nintendo account to Club Nintendo, but even after I've done it ten times, IT STILL SAYS I HAVE TO TRANSFER!! I can't get logged in!


----------



## PK-Orange (Dec 24, 2008)

don't Wanna sound like a TOTAL noob (probably am though) but what's Club Nintendo?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 24, 2008)

Go to club.Nintendo.com and you'll see.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 24, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 26, 2008)

Nintendo said:
			
		

> Sorry!
> 
> Club Nintendo is currently unavailable due to site maintenance.
> We apologize for any inconvenience.
> ...


Great... Just when I get my MacBook. -_-


----------



## KK Rider (Dec 27, 2008)

too bad it's not out in australia yet....


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 28, 2008)

Of course, by the time I bothered to check if it was functional, it was- until a few days ago...

*facepalm*

Oh well. I'm going to start the year with 9 unregistered games, (390 points)

A few already registered games from my former My Nintendo, (do they count?)
and secret of mana. (10 points.)
So I'm already close to platinum status.

Woot.


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Uh...wow..the servers are down..


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, apparently so many people logged in to Club Nintendo at once, it crashed.

Nintendo is currently upgrading to a larger server for it.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2008)

Carlos said:
			
		

> Well... you're welcome (?). Did no one knew Club Nintendo is up?


I've been using for ages in UK, i have like 5000 points atm


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 29, 2008)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you transfer those? If not, I feel so sorry for you


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 29, 2008)

What kind of stuff can you get with your points, and how many points do they cost?


----------



## KingKombat (Dec 29, 2008)

Then what the HELL are you still doing here?









Seriously, you make NO sense.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered animal crossing playing cards from club nintendo. When I get them I will post a pic of them on here.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 29, 2008)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Then what the HELL are you still doing here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DF only makes sense.
If you haven't known that by now, GTFO.


----------



## Carlos (Dec 30, 2008)

The server's up again!


----------



## jackechan (Dec 30, 2008)

call me a ****** but where in the AC:CF packaging is the Club Nintendo registration code?


----------



## Carlos (Dec 30, 2008)

There's a paper that says "Register your software", and in the back there's the code.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2008)

krazystitch said:
			
		

> OneOfTheCityFolk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean transfer them?
They're on my current account...
 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## reedstr16 (Dec 30, 2008)

what exactly is club nintendo???


----------



## Carlos (Dec 31, 2008)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> what exactly is club nintendo???


Club Nintendo is a reward system provided by Nintendo to give out some stuff. You have to register your Nintendo games and you'll earn coins which can be changed for some of the stuff that they are providing.

Check it out here.


----------

